# Purchased 1958 Schwinn American



## paul-hb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is my first post.  I just purchased this cool survivor this past weekend.  It is all original including the tires.  And, I even did a 6 mile bike ride on it this weekend by the beach...what an absolute joy!  

I did purchase some new tires, a fender light, bell and some other goodies.  I'm not going to restore this, just ride it on weekend cruises with my wife and daughter.  

Everyone thinks I'm crazy for getting it, but I absolutely love it.  

I did have a couple of New-bee questions:

1) I'm 6 feet tall and I moved the seat all the way up, but it feels a bit small still...any suggestions?

2) The original Red/white vinyl seat looks awesome, but it is old and very painful to ride.  I want to get a seat that looks cool and vintage, but is still comfortable...any suggestions?

Thanks again.

Paul

PS will post pics soon...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, I had a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon, same size. I used the seat post out of a Stingray I believe. there are several bikes which come with the longer post. it made all the difference. you should be able to find one on ebay pretty easy. ebay may also be a good source for a more comfortable seat.
Scott


----------



## paul-hb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool...thanks!


----------

